# No Hiding In The Open - John Hoskison



## Whee (Jul 15, 2013)

Just finished reading this book, after a little purchase on Amazon based on a recommendation.

I'd never heard of him or his story before, but what a cracking read.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Tis a good read, I enjoyed it too. :thup:


----------



## Whee (Jul 15, 2013)

That last chapter was a genuine jaw-dropper, last thing I had expected!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Whee said:



			That last chapter was a genuine jaw-dropper, last thing I had expected!
		
Click to expand...

Just when you think its going to be a happily ever after style ending boom   I had to re-read it a couple of times!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 15, 2013)

I've tried finding this in paperback with no joy; do I take it you all read this on Kindle?

And if the last chapter involves a serious road traffic accident, then you might want to read Inside by the same author, found that whilst searching for this one.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've tried finding this in paperback with no joy; do I take it you all read this on Kindle?

And if the last chapter involves a serious road traffic accident, then you might want to read Inside by the same author, found that whilst searching for this one.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I read it on kindle iphone app and yes the last chapter does. Inside is the follow on from it I think although ive not read that yet.


----------



## Whee (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll be reading Inside next, very interesting story. I read it on Kindle too.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation, Mrs BiM got it on her Kindle, ended up reading it start to finish in one session.


----------



## Whee (Jul 20, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for the recommendation, Mrs BiM got it on her Kindle, ended up reading it start to finish in one session.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a good page-turner isn't it. 

Some of his descriptions of hacking it about the place are brilliant. Shows the gap between your average scratch golfer who excels locally, but the level of consistency required to do it on the tour every week.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2013)

Whee said:



			Quite a good page-turner isn't it. 

Some of his descriptions of hacking it about the place are brilliant. Shows the gap between your average scratch golfer who excels locally, but the level of consistency required to do it on the tour every week.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is, possibly my favourite bit was when Seve returned to collect his regripped clubs.  I will definitely be ordering Inside when Mrs BiM lets me have the Kindle & I may even try one of the instructional books.......


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2013)

Did he mention how I inspired him to win the Farnham Pro Am ?

 Played with John in two Pro Am's and he was very professional on the course. Had his own caddie which was rare in the events and not one for chat on the course. After the rounds he was good company, and it came as a real shock when I heard what had happened to him.

Will have to give his books a read.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2013)

richart said:



*Did he mention how I inspired him to win the Farnham Pro Am ?*

 Played with John in two Pro Am's and he was very professional on the course. Had his own caddie which was rare in the events and not one for chat on the course. After the rounds he was good company, and it came as a real shock when I heard what had happened to him.

Will have to give his books a read.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the publisher said it was you or Seve, and you just missed out........


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Jul 22, 2013)

Having read of his golf exploits I read his follow up.
It's excellent.
They are both available for Kindle on Amazon.


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Apparently the publisher said it was you or Seve, and you just missed out........

Click to expand...

  Gutted.


----------



## Hoskison (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi there,

I received a letter from a member (not sure about the rules so I'll tread carefully) who invited me to the forum.  I'm the author of No Hiding in The Open.  It's fantastic to find people are actually discussing my book!   I teach a few very good young players and they have a warped impression that pros think differently from all other human beings.  I published the book (which was lost in my attic for years) to show them another side.  If you compete at anything it's inevitable that sometimes you lose direction and can become side tracked.   I take it as a great compliment that people have enjoyed the book and have then gone on to try my others.  To all of you who have - thank you!
Any questions you have please ask - I would be delighted to answer.  This seems a friendly place and it's great to be here.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2013)

Hoskison said:



			Hi there,

I received a letter from a member (not sure about the rules so I'll tread carefully) who invited me to the forum.  I'm the author of No Hiding in The Open.  It's fantastic to find people are actually discussing my book!   I teach a few very good young players and they have a warped impression that pros think differently from all other human beings.  I published the book (which was lost in my attic for years) to show them another side.  If you compete at anything it's inevitable that sometimes you lose direction and can become side tracked.   I take it as a great compliment that people have enjoyed the book and have then gone on to try my others.  To all of you who have - thank you!
Any questions you have please ask - I would be delighted to answer.  This seems a friendly place and it's great to be here.
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to post, your book (s) have been discussed on a few threads, almost always in the positive. Like many I was drawn to read No Hiding in the Open as a golf fan but then went on to read your follow up book, which for me at least, was a better read. Hats off to you for that book and how you reacted in general to a horrible situation, am sure plenty of others (myself possibly included) wouldve reacted in a far more negative manner. Its great to know that you are back in the golfing world these days, both having played in some senior events and also passing your knowledge on via your teachings


----------



## sev112 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hoskison said:



			Hi there,

I received a letter from a member (not sure about the rules so I'll tread carefully) who invited me to the forum.  I'm the author of No Hiding in The Open.  It's fantastic to find people are actually discussing my book!   I teach a few very good young players and they have a warped impression that pros think differently from all other human beings.  I published the book (which was lost in my attic for years) to show them another side.  If you compete at anything it's inevitable that sometimes you lose direction and can become side tracked.   I take it as a great compliment that people have enjoyed the book and have then gone on to try my others.  To all of you who have - thank you!
Any questions you have please ask - I would be delighted to answer.  This seems a friendly place and it's great to be here.
		
Click to expand...

John -glad you took the hint and came along
Welcome
-this place has its quirks but we all love the game
Steve


----------



## PieMan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sid Rixon IV said:



			Having read of his golf exploits I read his follow up.
It's excellent.
They are both available for Kindle on Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Purchased the book for my Kindle the other day - looking forward to reading it.


----------



## markyjee (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought this from amazon the other week, read it today and really enjoyed it.
A surprise at the end and good that John used his situation to try and help others.
Will get the follow up as well.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 27, 2013)

Just read 'No Hiding In The Open' and really enjoyed it (don't usually like golf books), last chapter was a shock, just as it looked as though everything was falling into place. Bought 'Inside' straightaway, looking forward to reading this.

Would be interested to know where John is teaching now


----------



## Mary (Jul 27, 2013)

I've read both of these books, and also John's teaching e-books.  I'm hoping that John has finds time to write another book, as I'm sure that he must have more tales to share.


----------



## Hoskison (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi there Peterlav,

You asked where I teach now.  Actually I don't get much time to teach golf anymore.  I spend most days writing or speaking to youngsters who are in trouble.  However, I was contacted a few months ago by some distraught parents and I took on the responsibility of teaching an up and coming young golfer.  He plays off one handicap but was on the wrong lines which showed up in his lack of improvement and his poor scores.  However, he swings the club much better now.  Not long ago I took him to a friend of mine who specialises in using Trackman as I wanted to see an analysis of his swing in detail.  He's very, very accurate now and I really enjoy watching his confidence grow as he hits it straighter and longer.

I also help golfers who contact me with questions after they have read my instruction books.  Analysing someones swing doesn't take long and it's something I enjoy doing for enthusiastic golfers.  Thank you for reading my books - I appreciate it.

Hi Mary!


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2013)

When I first saw this thread I wondered if JH might be tempted on to this forum. Use to enjoy reading several posts from him on a similarly named forum a while back.
John are your books available anywhere else other than Amazon/Kindleville?


----------



## Hoskison (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi IainP,
Thank you for asking about my books. They are available on most of the major sites like Barnes and Noble, Kobo and ibooks.  Within the next month I hope to have them out in paperback as I receive quite a few letters from people saying they don't possess an electronic reader.  People who have a Kindle say they're fantastic but I haven't got round to buying one myself.  

Last night I wrote a story about my first European Senior Tour event - the Polish Open.  It will become a chapter in a book I'm writing about my recent life. In the tournament I was hoping for a quiet start to ease my way back to competitive golf but I found myself paired with Ian Woosnam in the second round.  It was also his first event as a senior and the first tee was packed with press and film crews. The long game stood up well that day, but I found out that if you're a bit yippy round the greens - the nerves don't disappear with a good break away from the game!


----------



## FaldosJumper (Jul 28, 2013)

As mentioned previously John contributed to another forum and he also provided great insightful posts. I even had the pleasure of watching him play in a local seniors event for which he supplied access to the players area for me... a real gent and I always read his e-books, nice to read what he's up to recently as well.

Just hope he stays a while on the forum as he will enrich it!


----------



## Hoskison (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi FaldosJumper,
Don't worry I plan to be around - everyone has been extremely kind here.  I've taken enough time off from golf recently and I'm looking forward to getting stuck in again.  I even went out into the garden this morning to video my swing. _ (Now that is keen for me!) _


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi John,
I posted earlier on this thread that I've read your books.
Having read the ending to "Open" I just had to read your second book.
I've recommended them to friends so it's great to see you responding here.

PS I've recently broken 100.
Any tips for breaking 90 without seeing my swing?


----------



## Hoskison (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Sid,

Thank you for recommending my books and well done for recently breaking 100!  It's great to achieve your goals.  As for breaking 90 you probably have the necessary skills right now, you just have to become better at managing your way round the course.  My number one piece of advice is to take more club than you need so you can accelerate smoothly at the ball.  If you have to jump at the shot, it's almost inevitable you will come into impact on the wrong line.   

I don't want this to sound like a sales pitch but I did write a book called Lower your Golf Scores. (http://amazon.co.uk/Lower-Your-Golf...=UTF8&qid=1375014273&sr=8-6&keywords=hoskison)  It offers some useful advice particularly when it comes to developing a safe shot off the tee. 

_And learn to putt better! _


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheers John.


----------



## Evesdad (Jul 29, 2013)

Think this thread solves the problem of a couple of things to read on holiday!


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 17, 2013)

Read this while away last week, a great read thoroughly enjoyed it. Apart from the ending!


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi John,
Welcome to the Forum, can't wait to read the books.

Not sure if you are aware but we run an annual Charity Golf Day from this Forum in aid of Help For Heroes. This year it's at West Hill on Monday 7th October. We will have 108 Golf Monthly Forum members playing this year including a 4 ball from the staff of Golf Monthly.

I'd very much like to extend an invite for you to play in it if you are free and interested. Absolutely no obligation and will totally understand if you can't make it....no pressure at all. However if you could make it I'd be happy to give you a 5-10 minute slot for you share some anecdotes from the tour with our members before the prize giving and raffle.

Here's a link to the thread if you're interested in attending. Feel free to PM me if you'd like any further information.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?52827-Help-For-Heroes-2013

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Hoskison (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Rick,

I've just checked and found I'm away giving a talk that day so I can't make it to West Hill.  However, I would be delighted to make any other day you are organising.   I've had some great messages from the forum contributors and would really like to become more involved.  A days golf somewhere would be a great way to do that.  Please do keep in touch and let me know if there is another date at some point.  

Summer is a busy time for me as I help organise golf for some juniors in my area.  Everything gets back to normal at the beginning of September so if there are any questions the forum members would like to ask I will be able to catch up then as I will be able to visit here more regularly.  It seems a very nice place to be!


----------



## rickg (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi John,
Thanks for responding so quickly. Glad to hear you'll be staying around and looking forward to your inputs.

Rick


----------



## Hoskison (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi there,
Just back from organising some golf for youngsters before they returned to school.  I didn't have time to read the forum posts when I was away but now I have, I just want to say it's incredibly kind of everyone to write nice things about my book.  I'm new to the Golf Monthly forum so if there is anywhere you suggest I visit and get involved in discussions I'd welcome some direction.

If someone answers my post is there a way I can get notified by email or text?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2013)

Hoskison said:



			Hi there,
Just back from organising some golf for youngsters before they returned to school.  I didn't have time to read the forum posts when I was away but now I have, I just want to say it's incredibly kind of everyone to write nice things about my book.  I'm new to the Golf Monthly forum so if there is anywhere you suggest I visit and get involved in discussions I'd welcome some direction.

If someone answers my post is there a way I can get notified by email or text?
		
Click to expand...

Hi John, good to hear you have got your life back on track. I played with you in a couple of Pro Ams at Farnham, and always enjoyed your company. You even managed to win one despite me !!!

If you ever want to get involved in the Help For Heroes day let Rickg or me know.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just a heads up - just bought 'No hiding place in the Open' for Kindle from Amazon - cost just Â£2.99


----------



## Turtleboy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hoskison said:



			Hi IainP,
Thank you for asking about my books. They are available on most of the major sites like Barnes and Noble, Kobo and ibooks.
		
Click to expand...

I had a search & cannot find it in ibooks, can anyone help?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome along. Looking forward to reading the book and hearing more about the inside scoop on tour life


----------



## rickg (Aug 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along. Looking forward to reading the book and hearing more about the inside scoop on tour life
		
Click to expand...

The post is 2 years old Homer!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			The post is 2 years old Homer!!
		
Click to expand...

And he never replied to my PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			The post is 2 years old Homer!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hoskison (Aug 4, 2015)

HI there Homer,
I received your message but as in the past when I have tried to login to reply I discovered I had forgotten my username and password.  I tried to reset but after several incorrect attempts I was logged out.  My scratch handicap pupil was at my house having a lesson so I asked him to try for me and incredibly (after an hour) he got in!!  So I'm back in the forum after two years.  Thank you for your post.  I have now got the site to 'Remember' my details so hopefully I won't find myself logged out again.
Great to be back!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 4, 2015)

Welcome back,  John.  Really looking forward to meeting you at Kingswood in October.


----------



## Hoskison (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Man in Black,

I'm also looking forward to Kingswood.  I think it's a really nice course and managed to qualify there for the Seniors Open at Walton Heath so hopefully we'll put in a good performance.  We can talk tactics over breakfast!

Looking forward to two weeks watching golf with the Bridgestone and the PGA.  Shame Rory probably won't be there but I'm sure it will be entertaining never-the-less.  

I once qualified for the USPGA for finishing in the top 40 in the USPGA club pros at PGA West Palm Springs.  I received a letter from the president of the USPGA saying they were looking forward to greeting me.  I looked into the trip then received another letter two weeks later saying that 'sorry' the invitation was only meant for US players in the top 40 so I wasn't invited after all.  I was really gutted as I had told everyone I was playing!!  

So please don't blow me out at Kingswood!!


----------



## Backache (Aug 5, 2015)

On the basis of this thread I bought and read 'Inside' yesterday, couldn't put it down.,
Count me a fan for yor very sobering account of what was clearly a terrible time for both yourself and those affected by you.
Looking forward to 'No Hiding'
Good luck with all your work.


----------



## Hoskison (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Backache,
Your name makes me wince!
Thanks for your message.  Unfortunately Inside is a sobering story but I know it's helped alot of people stay away from making the same mistake so that's good.  I appreciate you letting me know you found it interesting.
Now I'm just going to do a stretch (excuse the unfortunate pun) and make sure your name hasn't affected me!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hoskison said:



			Hi Man in Black,

I'm also looking forward to Kingswood.  I think it's a really nice course and managed to qualify there for the Seniors Open at Walton Heath so hopefully we'll put in a good performance.  We can talk tactics over breakfast!

Looking forward to two weeks watching golf with the Bridgestone and the PGA.  Shame Rory probably won't be there but I'm sure it will be entertaining never-the-less.  

I once qualified for the USPGA for finishing in the top 40 in the USPGA club pros at PGA West Palm Springs.  I received a letter from the president of the USPGA saying they were looking forward to greeting me.  I looked into the trip then received another letter two weeks later saying that 'sorry' the invitation was only meant for US players in the top 40 so I wasn't invited after all.  I was really gutted as I had told everyone I was playing!!  

So please don't blow me out at Kingswood!!

Click to expand...

Don't  worry,  nothing will keep me away.


----------

